# GEM MASTER comm port not communicating



## affordembroidery (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello friends,
Trying to get our camms machine (1V2P) communicating with our gem master software (v.2.9). Every time I try to send the design through the comm port the error message "error: Can not open COM port!! Do you want to transfer data again?" and then gives me an option to retry and cancel. I have a usb to comm adapter which has the software installed (and up to date) and the comm is set to port 1. I'm not quite sure what the problem could be. Any suggestions? THanks in advance.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Just a few thoughts:

1.) If the GemMaster is open *more than once* you will receive this error message.

2.) I am using a professional USB-Serial adapter StarTech ICUSB2321X for 5 years now without any problem. 

"_This device offers a simple way to utilize serial devices using a USB port, and *stores settings that are unique to the connected device in non-volatile memory *__(COM Port Retention), allowing you to retain the desired settings *regardless of the **USB Port to which the adapter is connected*."_

3.) In GemMaster, in the Setting menu, the Com port should be set to COM1 and the Baud Rate 57600 bps.​ 
I hope this helps...​


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

affordembroidery said:


> Hello friends,
> Trying to get our camms machine (1V2P) communicating with our gem master software (v.2.9). Every time I try to send the design through the comm port the error message "error: Can not open COM port!! Do you want to transfer data again?" and then gives me an option to retry and cancel. I have a usb to comm adapter which has the software installed (and up to date) and the comm is set to port 1. I'm not quite sure what the problem could be. Any suggestions? THanks in advance.


Here are a few things to try if you havent figured it out yet..

1) go into your gem master settings, try com2 com3 and com4
2) if all else fails, right click on my computer, go to properties, devices, drivers, and make sure that your comport is recognized. When you plug your USB cable into the pc, do you hear it make a beep like you would hear a new device being added?


----------



## affordembroidery (Mar 16, 2008)

I've tried to switch the COM ports on the Device Manager and matched them up with the settings in Gem Master. Still the same error message. Any other suggestions??


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

You shouldnt need to chance anything under device manager. The com2,3,4 option I was referring to is in gem master, under file > settings.

Also, please confirm, your running the cable a usb to com cable from your PC to the port on the back left side of the machine, and NOT the usb slot on the front top of the machine by the control panel... thats for loading a sorted file from a stick. ( to which I have never ever done).


----------

